# pics of shedding buck



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

nothing great but pretty cool check out the times


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

wow.
Pretty cool.

A little early for sheds isn't it?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

One of our group shot a buck during muzzle loader that had dropped both his antlers.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Those are pretty cool pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I believe with the cold weather we have had this winter the bucks are droping their antlers earlier than usual. I hunted muzzleloader in canton and saw 6 half rack bucks and my buddy saw what we think is a 150" buck that had dropped both his sides.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Muskynut13 said:


> I believe with the cold weather we have had this winter the bucks are droping their antlers earlier than usual. I hunted muzzleloader in canton and saw 6 half rack bucks and my buddy saw what we think is a 150" buck that had dropped both his sides.


how do you guess the rack size when there is no rack to judge?

we saw a couple half rack bucks during ML season


----------



## captcaskey (Jan 18, 2011)

pretty cool


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I got pics of 3 bucks on my trail cam and they still had there antlers.


----------

